# I believe there is no such thing as DP OR ANXIETY DISORDER.



## holographicREALITY (Jan 29, 2009)

As far as im concerned, iv come to a realization that THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS DP OR ANXIETY DISORDER. firstly i know stating such a claim as this will sound obsurd to the reader ,however let me explain.

( THIS IS GOING TO BE A REALLY QUICKLY WRITTEN POST AS I AM AT WORK )

I BELIEVE WHAT WE FEEL AS DESCRIBED AS THIS DISORDER.. IS ALL IN OUR HEAD.. WHEN REALLY WE HAVE NO REAL PROBLEMS AT ALL, AND IT HAS JUST BEEN LABELED AS OR A MENTAL ILLNESS BY THE GOVERNMENT/HEALTH ORGANIZATIONS TO STAMP A CONDITION BEING FOR WHATEVER REASONS, REVENUE RAISING, MEDICATION, LABELING SOMETHING JUST SO ITS PROVED TO BE SOMETHING...WHEN IT IS NOT. MEDICATION DOES NOT WORK, AND IF IT DOES ITS DUE TO PLACEBO AND/OR THE PERSONS WILL POWER TO BELIEVE THE MEDICATION TO BE WORKING, THUS HEALING THEMSELVES, WHEN THE MEDICATION REALLY DID NOTHING AT ALL. I SUFFERED FROM WHAT I WOULD CALL DP/ANXIETY FOR THE PASS 7 TO 8 YEARS, WITH EXTENSIVE RESEARCH AND POSITIVE READING I REALIZED ITS ALL IN OUR HEAD. ITS A ILLUSION, I KNOW THIS IS HARD TO BELIEVE BECAUSE WITH THE THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE READING THIS RIGHT NOW STUCK IN THERE HOMES ARE THINKING, HOW CAN IT BE? LOOK AT ME? IM SUFFERING AS WE SPEAK, BUT THAT'S JUST EXACTLY THE PROBLEM RIGHT THERE, YOU ARE THINKING NEGATIVE, SO YOUR MIND WILL SEE/FEEL/BELIEVE NEGATIVE. SIMILAR TO THE LAW OF ATTRACTION... I GUESS WHAT I AM TRYING TO GET AT IS, IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE IT, THEN YOU HAVE IT, IF YOU THINK YOU DONT THEN YOU DONT! BUT I KNOW THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE TO SOME PEOPLE BECAUSE EVERYDAY...THEY ARE TELLING SELFS THAT THIS DISORDER IS NOT REAL, HOWEVER IT STAYS WITH THEM HAVING TO PUT THEM THROUGH HELL EVERYDAY. SEVERAL WAYS TO BEAT THIS CONDITION, WILL POWER AND DETERMINATION. THE ILLUSION CREATED IN OUR MIND THAT THIS IS REAL HAS OVERCOME YOUR RATIONAL THINKING, THUS CREATING FEAR FOR NO REASON, STOPPING YOU FROM BEING YOURSELF. HOW I OVERCAME THIS, 6 MONTHS AGO I HAD HAD ENOUGH, I TOLD MYSELF THAT EVERY MORNING MIDDAY AFTERNOON NIGHT I WOULD REPEAT TO MYSELF, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS GENERAL ANXIETY DISORDER AND DP, I REPEATED THIS EVERYDAY FOR THE LAST 6 MONTHS, FOLLOWED BY A INTENSIVE TRAINING WORKOUT/REGIME, I WAS UNEMPLOYED FOR THE LAST 6 MONTHS SO AS U CAN TELL THIS HEAVILY IMPACTED ON MY DP/ANXIETY. BUT YET I MAINTAINED WITH WHAT I WAS SET OUT TO DO, AND THAT WAS TO BELIEVE THAT ITS ALL IN THE HEAD. EVENTUALLY AS THE DAYS WENT PASS I BEGAN TO REALIZE MY REALITY SHIFTING, TO HOW I WAS BEFORE THE CONDITION..I BEGAN TO NOTICE A CHANGE..HOW I WAS THINKING, INTERACTING, SOCIALLY, PHYSICALLY ETC I SLOWLY BEGAN TO REGAIN MY OLD SELF. THIS WAS DUE TO 2 THINGS, STRESS RELIEF AND POSITIVE THOUGHT...EVERYDAY!!! I STRESS DO NOT GO A DAY WITHOUT THIS (TELLING YOURSELF/THINKING POSITIVE THINGS AND EXCIRSISE OR YOU WILL SPIRAL DOWNWARDS TO WHERE YOU BEGAN. NOW I KNOW FOR SOME WHO HAVE TRIED THIS SAID IT DOES NOT WORK, BUT IT DOES..YOU JUST DID NOT HAVE THE DETERMINATION "AT THAT POINT IN TIME" HOWEVER WITH CONSTANT WILL POWER AND EFFORT YOU WILL NOTICE AND BEGIN TO FEEL BETTER. I DON'T KNOW HOW WE BECOME LIKE THIS, WEATHER IT WAS BY DRUGS/ TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCE OR WHATEVER, BUT WHAT I DO BELIEVE IS THAT THE BRAIN IMPOSES A HALT ON YOUR THINKING PROCESS, ALMOST LIKE OVERRIDING THE SYSTEM, A FLIGHT OR FIGHT RESPONSE..CAUSING YOU TO BELIEVE SOMETHING THAT IS NOT REALLY THERE..A ILLUSION.. WITH ENOUGH MIND POWER YOU WILL REALIZE YOU CAN DO ANYTHING..EVEN IF IT SEEMS LIKE ITS IMPOSSIBLE.

(sorry i wrote this really quickly as i am on lunch break at work, usualy i would take time and write it properly with appropriate grammer, parapgraphs, deeper more prolonged explanation etc but i do not have the time, hopefully you get the idea of what i am trying to portray...thank you for your time!)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

maybe you should write this out of caps lock.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

opinions are like assholes
everyone has one
i believe youre wrong


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

holographicREALITY said:


> WITH ENOUGH MIND POWER YOU WILL REALIZE YOU CAN DO ANYTHING..EVEN IF IT SEEMS LIKE ITS IMPOSSIBLE.


i think he/she's right.


----------



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

Yawn.

Are you people beginning to see why i made that thread about clueless irritating people???

Classic know-it-all who knows nothing. He is TELLING us, not suggesting to us, that we have this because of a lack of determination to recover.

I have no problem with him sharing his story and positive outlook. But don't come in here with this kind of attittude. All you're going to do is piss everyone off.

You have to realize that each case is unique and you can't make sweeping statements. Your audacity sickens me. And don't say any bullshit about "thats just the kind of attitude that will never allow you to recover"... major yawn.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

mixmastermc said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Are you people beginning to see why i made that thread about clueless ittitating people???
> 
> ...


hmn
/agree


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

holographicREALITY said:


> As far as im concerned, iv come to a realization that THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS DP OR ANXIETY DISORDER. firstly i know stating such a claim as this will sound obsurd to the reader ,however let me explain.


You spelled the word "absurd" "obsurd." I therefore will not read your claim that DP and anxiety disorders do not exist as it will no doubt be a waste of my valuable time on this barren rock we call Earth, and will instead sit here wearing a smug smirk and call you a stupid jerk.


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

egodeath said:


> You spelled the word "absurd" "obsurd." I therefore will not read your claim that DP and anxiety disorders do not exist as it will no doubt be a waste of my valuable time on this barren rock we call Earth, and will instead sit here wearing a smug smirk and call you a stupid jerk.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i didnt even get that far


----------



## mixmastermc (Dec 13, 2008)

egodeath said:


> You spelled the word "absurd" "obsurd." I therefore will not read your claim that DP and anxiety disorders do not exist as it will no doubt be a waste of my valuable time on this barren rock we call Earth, and will instead sit here wearing a smug smirk and call you a stupid jerk.


hahahahaha


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Vixen said:


> Oh the Drama! :roll: 8)
> 
> I like pricks, but you suck.


hey foxy why dont we make like a fabric softener and snuggle
and by snuggle i mean wear tight leather outfits and spank each other


----------



## R.I.P (Dec 28, 2008)

XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Drama Indeed.

People presented with the symptom of Depersonalisation before the term Depersonalisation was created.

Was your post helpful? 
What was your point?

Imaginary or not, Dp,d exists and causes a great deal of suffering, the suffering is not an illusion.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Vixen said:


> Oh the drama! :shock:
> 
> I like wearing my leather cat suit, it,s covered in zips for easy access, I,m holding a whip.
> 
> Hold that thought tiger, may it sustain you through many a cold night.


come my lady, come come my lady, youre my butterfly, sugar, baby

ooo you even dominate with words ill be your submissive hunny


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

to add, i do think the OP has some good advice. i think if we took that mindset that this wasn't a real disorder we could probably get over it faster, live healthier, whatever. like it's been said, if you train your mind to think that it's not a disorder, you will make it happen. but it doesn't change the fact that it is a real disorder. also, lol, really. the caps lock? it's just not a good way to welcome yourself to an online community. your post is controversial and bound to really stir some people up, but the caps lock on top of it just really does it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

So basically all he was saying was "Don't treat Dp,d like a disorder" Well if that's all he's saying then he's just repeating advice already given.

*Throws a bucket of water over Vixen and Alter*


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

no i'm pretty sure he's trying to show the light of truth to all of us lower people who are dumbasses because were not better (except for you). at one time, he was in our place, but now, wonderous oh wonderous life, he can see the light of truth that he was blinded the whole time by a "fake disorder". it's pretty much just like vinci is with religion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> no i'm pretty sure he's trying to show the light of truth to all of us lower people who are dumbasses because were not better (except for you). at one time, he was in our place, but now, wonderous oh wonderous life, he can see the light of truth that he was blinded the whole time by a "fake disorder". it's pretty much just like vinci is with religion.


I figured. I think he stood under that blinding light for too long.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> *Throws a bucket of water over Vixen and Alter*


 :lol:



peachyderanged said:


> it's pretty much just like vinci is with religion.


YES DEFINITELY. EXCEPT VINCI DIDN'T USE ALL CAPS LOCK (thank you vinci). CAPS LOCK + NO PARAGRAPHS = LOOKS LIKE A FOREIGN LANGUAGE TO ME.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG LYKE YEAH!!!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

and vinci made nice paragraphs for us. i liked it.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> and vinci made nice paragraphs for us. i liked it.


you dont know what you got till its gone
:lol: :lol:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

HEY YOU GUYS I THINK FROM NOW ON I'M GONNA TALK LIKE THS ON DPSELFHELP. WHAT DO YOU THINK???


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

*i will pay 10x more attention and 10x as much respect to your posts from now on*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> HEY YOU GUYS I THINK FROM NOW ON I'M GONNA TALK LIKE THS ON DPSELFHELP. WHAT DO YOU THINK???


1) I have trouble reading that
2) :roll:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hmm i have an idea...if i'm talking to you it'll be in lowercase.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ImGuNaWrItEwItHoUtPuNcTuAtIoNaNdUsEcApSlOcKeVeRyOtHeRlEtTeR


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to write invisible!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> hmm i have an idea...if i'm talking to you it'll be in lowercase.


or YOU should TYPE like THIS. that WAY you CAN please EVERYONE half OF the TIME and PISS them OFF the OTHER half.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA. brillance!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Alter said:


> im going to write invisible!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: awesome


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > hmm i have an idea...if i'm talking to you it'll be in lowercase.
> ...


TOTAL brilliance


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: (I'm going to write in emoticons!)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW mixed FEELINGS eh?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen:     :shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: (I'm going to write in emoticons!)


*
ahhhhh theyre all looking at me*


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> *I*  *am* *going* to *write* *like* *this* *from* *now* *on.*


_*win :!: :!: *_


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

HOW long DO you THINK we CAN keep THIS up?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

chatzy anyone?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think IF you DID it LIKE this LYNSEY more PEOPLE would PAY attention


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I think IF you DID it LIKE this LYNSEY more PEOPLE would PAY attention


But I am not an attention whore, you tart!


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

*n* _O_ b *O* *d* _y_ C *a* _N_ b *E* _a_ *T* _t_ h *I* _s_ :!: :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

AwEsOmEAwEsOmE


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Alter said:


> *n* _O_ b *O* *d* _y_ C *a* _N_ b *E* _a_ *T* _t_ h *I* _s_ :!: :mrgreen:


you win, hands down


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Alter said:


> *n* _O_ b *O* *d* _y_ C *a* _N_ b *E* _a_ *T* _t_ h *I* _s_ :!: :mrgreen:


You, friend, have bested us all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

id just like to thank all my fans and jesus :!:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

and now, original poster, after reading all of this, please tell us that we are not disordered afterall.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*THIS*_ is _WHAT _someone_ GETS when *TRYING* _to_ *ARGUE* that _DEPERSONALIZATION_ *is* _AN_ illusion. _do_ YOU *still* BELIEVE_ it's_ _*NOT*_ a _DISORDER_? :?: ? :?: ?


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> *THIS*_ is _WHAT _someone_ GETS when *TRYING* _to_ *ARGUE* that _DEPERSONALIZATION_ *is* _AN_ illusion. _do_ YOU *still* BELIEVE_ it's_ _*NOT*_ a _DISORDER_? :?: ? :?: ?


*beautiful  *


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*you are beautiful*


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Sirus said:


> Rebel-punk said:
> 
> 
> > What a load of retarded bollox.
> ...


thats just a delusion


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

If you really want to piss people off, just type in a really really small font like this.


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yo schizophrenia is just an illusion too. They aren't hearing voices, they are just making up imaginary friends! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

............


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> ............


 :lol:

*<<<<Spirit wins*


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

holographicREALITY said:


> I BELIEVE WHAT WE FEEL AS DESCRIBED AS THIS DISORDER.. IS ALL IN OUR HEAD.. WHEN REALLY WE HAVE NO REAL PROBLEMS AT ALL, AND IT HAS JUST* BEEN LABELED AS OR A MENTAL ILLNESS BY THE GOVERNMENT/HEALTH ORGANIZATIONS TO STAMP A CONDITION BEING FOR WHATEVER REASONS, REVENUE RAISING*, MEDICATION, LABELING SOMETHING JUST SO ITS PROVED TO BE SOMETHING...WHEN IT IS NOT


(bolding mine) :lol: Are you fucking serious? You think the(and I'm assuming you mean U.S.) government has a secret agenda to raise revenue by labeling all of us with a "non-existent" disorder (and may I remind you that the U.S. government has nothing to do with deciding what goes into the DSM)? This is the most retarded thing I've read in awhile. Thanks for the laugh.
Edit: Oh, I just noticed you also said the "health organizations". So, I guess NIMH is in cahoots with the US gov't in this scandal. Oh, how I love conspiracy theories.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

GUYS WE DONT HAVE A DISORDER...ITS ALL IN OUR HEADS...JUST LIKE THE REST OF THE WORLD...ITS NOT REAL...ITS LIKE, WE THINK WE HAVE A PROBLEM, BUT WE DONT REALLY HAVE A PROBLEM...I MEAN...WE FEEL WEIRD, BUT REALLY DONT...WERE JUST CRAZY...I THINK THATS THE PROBLEM...ACTUALLY NO...WERE NOT CRAZY...THE WORLD IS CRAZY...ALSO, THIS COMPUTER IS NOT REAL...ITS JUST IN MY HEAD...AND IF I THINK HARD ENOUGH...I CAN MAKE IT GO AWAY.


----------



## Gray boy (Dec 31, 2008)

I've just read this post. There's a heap of very amusing responses but an underlying anger that Holograph Reality (is that the right name?) should have the audacity to say wht he did. 
Guys perhaps he did sound arrogant and perhaps it is nonsense to say DP doesn't exist. But let's give him some credit for making a serious attempt to say something even if in a tactless and upper case way. I think as someone else pointed out that he meant that recovery can come from positive thinking or almost self hypnosis. I think he knows it exists and he was really just saying tell yourselves you're ok and given time you'll be ok. Not unlike Claire Weekes to a small extent.
Give the guy a break.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

1st: Who is Claire Weekes?
2nd: There is no spoon
3rd:


----------



## Susie (Jan 26, 2009)

As I new person on this site, and not knowing there was such a thing as DP/DR, I feel that you are doing this site injustice, by you comments. The way you describe thinking is how I rationallled for years and years. It is REAL, and the support through this group, along with education and clinical care is essential towards a person's recovery. The symptoms people describe are not made up, they are feelings. I think you were being insensitive to discredit everything.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i agree. for many years i tried to deny dp and say it "wasn't real". but it's dissociating as much as anything else we do is. to admit that it is real is the first step in solving it. of course, as we know, dissociating can be quite helpful in quick fixing a problem but it never gets rid of the problem. it'll still be there, waiting for you whenever you decide to stop calling it fake. just like reality.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Methinks its somewhere between the 2; some people do suffer angst and are for whatever reason unable to cope with stress as well as 'normal' people. There are also folk visiting this board who can make a 100% recovery for want of a better word.

Why this is and what its down to is up in the air. What is certain is that we all can IMPROVE our situation and when we start to do that we are on the right track


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

holographicREALITY said:


> As far as im concerned, iv come to a realization that THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS DP OR ANXIETY DISORDER. firstly i know stating such a claim as this will sound obsurd to the reader ,however let me explain.
> 
> ( THIS IS GOING TO BE A REALLY QUICKLY WRITTEN POST AS I AM AT WORK )
> 
> ...


Bull Sh*t mate, this inrages me. Im rarey here anymore as i no longer suffer from dp, but for you to say its all in your head pisses me right off. Im only better because of a specific medication regeim i was prescribed by the dp research unit in London (who barely have enough money to do the research). I didn't have much confidence anything would help me after 6 years of permenate dp, but it did & it gave me my life back. If the government wanted to make money, surely dp would have just as much attention as depression & anxiety & there would be a commercially available 'antidepersonalisation' drug... :evil:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

the big bad i said no! said:


> commercially available 'antidepersonalisation' drug..


I would take one before i go to bed, one every time I wake up during the night, one when i get out of bed, one after i take a piss, one after i brush my teeth, one after eating breakfast, i think you get the picture. I would party with the "antidepersonalization" drug. I would take it with whiskey, I would take it with wine. I would take it when I work, I would take it when I don't. I would take it before class, I would take it in a bath. I would take it on a hill, i would take it in brazil. I would sleep with the bottle, I would eat them for supper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't read much of the OP's full CAPS LOCK post :? (sorry, just a problem I have), but I'm wondering if this debate should go somewhere else ... also, sorry to say but mental illness and odd brain stuff has been around for CENTURIES. The ancient Greeks wrote about mental illness, etc. yada.

*The first recorded DP experience was written by this guy Amiel ... at the time there was NO WORD for depersonalization. He himself described HIMSELF as having this. His book is "Journal Intime" sp? and I forgot the date ... Pre 1900s. A French researcher, looking into perceptual distoritions such as deja-vu, jamais-vu, etc. wrote the first journal article (to my understanding) in 1898, "Un cas de depersonalization." in Revue Philosophique, 45:500-506*

This doesn't mean there are not similar records, it is what we are aware of now. So someone experienced DP before there was a diagnosis or term for it.

I would say the OP is uninformed, and thread is a little crazy, LOL. And should be moved?

OMG, please don't write in all caps. And don't judge others until you have walked in their shoes. End of lecture.
Love,
Dreamer
Cannot sleep! But these sort of posts and threads are ... yes, as someone said, yawn. And I can't even read the entire first post, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

PS, anxiety is a common instinct in all living creatures. It is a survival mechanism and part of the fight/flight response, and also something that gets our asses moving to survive. Stress exists as does anxiety. And sometimes anxiety can get out of control and affect one's functioning and quality of life.

Dogs have anxiety disorders! The great apes. Never mind.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dreamer* said:


> *The first recorded DP experience was written by this guy Amiel ... at the time there was NO WORD for depersonalization. He himself described HIMSELF as having this. His book is "Journal Intime" sp? and I forgot the date ... Pre 1900s. A French researcher, looking into perceptual distoritions such as deja-vu, jamais-vu, etc. wrote the first journal article (to my understanding) in 1898, "Un cas de depersonalization." in Revue Philosophique, 45:500-506*


That's interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

Gray boy said:


> Give the guy a break.


i would but i dont believe he really exists


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Alter said:


> Gray boy said:
> 
> 
> > Give the guy a break.
> ...


there's your proof OP


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

holographicREALITY said:


> I BELIEVE WHAT WE FEEL AS DESCRIBED AS THIS DISORDER.. IS ALL IN OUR HEAD.. WHEN REALLY WE HAVE NO REAL PROBLEMS AT ALL, AND IT HAS JUST BEEN LABELED AS OR A MENTAL ILLNESS BY THE GOVERNMENT/HEALTH ORGANIZATIONS TO STAMP A CONDITION BEING FOR WHATEVER REASONS, REVENUE RAISING, MEDICATION, LABELING SOMETHING JUST SO ITS PROVED TO BE SOMETHING...WHEN IT IS NOT. MEDICATION DOES NOT WORK, AND IF IT DOES ITS DUE TO PLACEBO AND/OR THE PERSONS WILL POWER TO BELIEVE THE MEDICATION TO BE WORKING, THUS HEALING THEMSELVES, WHEN THE MEDICATION REALLY DID NOTHING AT ALL. I SUFFERED FROM WHAT I WOULD CALL DP/ANXIETY FOR THE PASS 7 TO 8 YEARS, WITH EXTENSIVE RESEARCH AND POSITIVE READING I REALIZED ITS ALL IN OUR HEAD. ITS A ILLUSION, I KNOW THIS IS HARD TO BELIEVE BECAUSE WITH THE THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE READING THIS RIGHT NOW STUCK IN THERE HOMES ARE THINKING, HOW CAN IT BE? LOOK AT ME? IM SUFFERING AS WE SPEAK, BUT THAT'S JUST EXACTLY THE PROBLEM RIGHT THERE, YOU ARE THINKING NEGATIVE, SO YOUR MIND WILL SEE/FEEL/BELIEVE NEGATIVE. SIMILAR TO THE LAW OF ATTRACTION... I GUESS WHAT I AM TRYING TO GET AT IS, IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE IT, THEN YOU HAVE IT, IF YOU THINK YOU DONT THEN YOU DONT! BUT I KNOW THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE TO SOME PEOPLE BECAUSE EVERYDAY...THEY ARE TELLING SELFS THAT THIS DISORDER IS NOT REAL, HOWEVER IT STAYS WITH THEM HAVING TO PUT THEM THROUGH HELL EVERYDAY. SEVERAL WAYS TO BEAT THIS CONDITION, WILL POWER AND DETERMINATION. THE ILLUSION CREATED IN OUR MIND THAT THIS IS REAL HAS OVERCOME YOUR RATIONAL THINKING, THUS CREATING FEAR FOR NO REASON, STOPPING YOU FROM BEING YOURSELF. HOW I OVERCAME THIS, 6 MONTHS AGO I HAD HAD ENOUGH, I TOLD MYSELF THAT EVERY MORNING MIDDAY AFTERNOON NIGHT I WOULD REPEAT TO MYSELF, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS GENERAL ANXIETY DISORDER AND DP, I REPEATED THIS EVERYDAY FOR THE LAST 6 MONTHS, FOLLOWED BY A INTENSIVE TRAINING WORKOUT/REGIME, I WAS UNEMPLOYED FOR THE LAST 6 MONTHS SO AS U CAN TELL THIS HEAVILY IMPACTED ON MY DP/ANXIETY. BUT YET I MAINTAINED WITH WHAT I WAS SET OUT TO DO, AND THAT WAS TO BELIEVE THAT ITS ALL IN THE HEAD. EVENTUALLY AS THE DAYS WENT PASS I BEGAN TO REALIZE MY REALITY SHIFTING, TO HOW I WAS BEFORE THE CONDITION..I BEGAN TO NOTICE A CHANGE..HOW I WAS THINKING, INTERACTING, SOCIALLY, PHYSICALLY ETC I SLOWLY BEGAN TO REGAIN MY OLD SELF. THIS WAS DUE TO 2 THINGS, STRESS RELIEF AND POSITIVE THOUGHT...EVERYDAY!!! I STRESS DO NOT GO A DAY WITHOUT THIS (TELLING YOURSELF/THINKING POSITIVE THINGS AND EXCIRSISE OR YOU WILL SPIRAL DOWNWARDS TO WHERE YOU BEGAN. NOW I KNOW FOR SOME WHO HAVE TRIED THIS SAID IT DOES NOT WORK, BUT IT DOES..YOU JUST DID NOT HAVE THE DETERMINATION "AT THAT POINT IN TIME" HOWEVER WITH CONSTANT WILL POWER AND EFFORT YOU WILL NOTICE AND BEGIN TO FEEL BETTER. I DON'T KNOW HOW WE BECOME LIKE THIS, WEATHER IT WAS BY DRUGS/ TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCE OR WHATEVER, BUT WHAT I DO BELIEVE IS THAT THE BRAIN IMPOSES A HALT ON YOUR THINKING PROCESS, ALMOST LIKE OVERRIDING THE SYSTEM, A FLIGHT OR FIGHT RESPONSE..CAUSING YOU TO BELIEVE SOMETHING THAT IS NOT REALLY THERE..A ILLUSION.. WITH ENOUGH MIND POWER YOU WILL REALIZE YOU CAN DO ANYTHING..EVEN IF IT SEEMS LIKE ITS IMPOSSIBLE.


I agree with some of the points the OP made. I've been reading about positive thinking for years and the laws of manifestation. Whatever you focus on you'll attract to you. It is so difficult to think of anything else when you have DP. It is so scary! But have you ever gotten drunk, had a good time and fogotten about it for one night? When you have one really good day with your friends/family and you forget about it? Then later you think why haven't thought about my DP before and then all of a sudden your DP is worse again. I have. I remember when I moved house and went to look round my new town, I completely forgot about my DP for that one day then it came back the day after.
I appreciate that it's difficult, but we need to stop feeding the fears then we'll be back to our old self. If just for one day you can shrug off your fears and think positively and bring back a happy time in your mind where you felt safe and loved and focus on it, you will start to feel better. I have changed a lot in the past few years because I have changed the way I think about myself and my confidence is growing.
I know it's hard, but forget about DP. Think about all the good things in life you want to experience and your thoughts will shift and so will our reality.

Face your fears, if it's not going to kill you it can only make you stronger.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Laura said:


> Face your fears, if it's not going to kill you it can only make you stronger.


Or sometimes a neurotic mess. And pretending DPD does not exist is not facing your fears, though I do understand how not letting it bother you could help.
I just have a real problem with this whole general train of thought, not because it offends me on some deep level, but because its such fallacious logic.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't read any of the 6 pages of this post after the initial post - but the topic itself is nuts.

Obviously DPD exists or we wouldn't have a board full of people describing exactly the same symptoms.

It doesn't exist in that feelings of unreality and feelings that there is something wrong with us are an illusion, this much is true. But what the heck does that matter? We still have mental illness (or if you find that term too stigmatizing, we all have a common issue) and we need to work through our problems.

Are we supposed to say "Oh, this doesn't exist. Guess i'm fine" and go on living our lives? That's kind of the point - we all want to be able to do this : we can't. At least not until we heal ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Face your fears, if it's not going to kill you it can only make you stronger.
> ...


Exactly, truly accepting something is not the same as denial. And ignoring it in the sense of denial doesn't equal positive thinking. Accepting Is about accepting that it's there to the point that you no longer fear it being there and then integrating positive thinking. I am a recovered person who never tells people to just ignore Dp,d or not to face it or not to think about it or to just ignore it because it doesn't work...I suggest facing it and thinking about it until you are no longer scared to do so-that is accepting it, truly accepting it. That is facing the fear of Dp,d to the point that it no longer bothers you or scares you, simply denying something isn't facing the fear of it, its running away. It's just another form of dissociating to be honest.


----------



## coffeecup (Jun 29, 2008)

interesting that some CT scans have shown that damage to the prefrontal cortex can induce DP/DR

so maybe it is all "IN OUR HEADS"

excuse the caps lock


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

So maybe I have brain damage. Sweet.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

cool! i hope i do!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

_*M*__E_  T_*o*__o_


----------

